# John Williams - We Are Beginning To Approach The End Game



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://kingworldnews.com/kingworldn...e_Are_Beginning_To_Approach_The_End_Game.html

Beginning to Approach the End Game. "Nothing is normal: not the economy, not the financial system, not the financial markets and not the political system. The financial system still remains in the throes and aftershocks of the 2008 panic and near-systemic collapse, and from the ongoing responses to same by the Federal Reserve and federal government. Further panic is possible and hyperinflation remains inevitable.

Typical of an approaching, major turning point in the domestic- and global-market perceptions, bouts of extreme volatility and instability have been seen with increasing frequency in the financial markets, including equities, currencies and the monetary precious metals (gold and silver). Consensus market expectations on the economy and Federal Reserve policy also have been in increasing flux. The FOMC and Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke have put forth a plan for reducing and eventually ending quantitative easing in the form of QE3. The tapering or cessation of QE3 is contingent upon the U.S. economy performing in line with overly-optimistic economic projections provided by the Fed. Initially, market reaction pummeled stocks, bonds and gold.

Underlying economic reality remains much weaker than Fed projections. As actual economic conditions gain broader recognition, market sentiment should shift quickly towards no imminent end to QE3, and then to expansion of QE3. The markets and the Fed are stuck with underlying economic reality, and, eventually, they will have to recognize same. Business activity remains in continued and deepening trouble, and the Federal Reserve-despite currency-market platitudes to the contrary-is locked into quantitative easing by persistent problems now well beyond its control. Specifically, banking-system solvency and liquidity remain the primary concerns for the Fed, driving the quantitative easing. Economic issues are secondary concerns for the Fed; they are used as political cover for QE3. That cover will continue for as long as the Fed needs it.

At the same time, rapidly deteriorating expectations for domestic political stability reflect widening government scandals, in addition to the dominant global-financial-market concern of there being no viable prospect of those controlling the U.S. government addressing the long-range sovereign-solvency issues of the United States government. All these factors, in combination, show the end game to be nearing.

*The most visible and vulnerable financial element to suffer early in this crisis likely will be the U.S. dollar in the currency markets* (all dollar references here are to the U.S. dollar, unless otherwise stated). *Heavy dollar selling should evolve into massive dumping of the dollar and dollar-denominated paper assets. Dollar-based commodity prices, such as oil, should soar, accelerating the pace of domestic inflation. In turn, that circumstance likely will trigger some removal of the U.S. dollar from its present global-reserve-currency status, which would further exacerbate the currency and inflation problems tied to the dollar.*

This still-forming great financial tempest has cleared the horizon; its impact on the United States and those living in a dollar-based world will dominate and overtake the continuing economic and systemic-solvency crises of the last eight years. The issues that never were resolved in the 2008 panic and its aftermath are about to be exacerbated. Based on the precedents established in 2008, likely reactions from the government and the Fed would be to throw increasingly worthless money at the intensifying crises. Attempts to save the system all have inflationary implications. A domestic hyperinflationary environment should evolve from something akin to these crises before the end of next year (2014)."

The information above was just a small portion of the incredible report which was issued by John Williams. He also discusses gold and silver at length in his report. To subscribe to ShadowStats and read the rest CLICK HERE.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

And Europe is still on very shaky ground(it never got any better, just dropped from the news). Things In Europe continue to look dismal but today European markets are up 3%. Makes no sense what so ever. Bills, I know you think the collapse is close and I agree completely!



> (Reuters) - A teetering Portuguese government has underlined the threat that the euro zone debt crisis, in hibernation for almost a year, may be about to reawaken.
> 
> From Greece to Cyprus, Slovenia to Spain and Italy, and now most pressingly Portugal, where the finance and foreign ministers resigned in the space of two days, a host of problems is stirring after 10 months of relative calm imposed by the European Central Bank.
> 
> ...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

It is really bad news when such a soft spoken, credible man as John Williams says something like this. I have been paying attention to his thoughts for several years now, along with such people as Marc Faber, Jim Rickards (author of Currency Wars), and historically important authors such as G. Edward Griffin (author of The Creature from Jekyll Island). 

I find it doubly worrisome that Williams and others are now putting a timeline on their dire predictions. It is easy to see the direction we are heading, but much more difficult and risky to point to a time. That indicates to me that these experts are more confident of what they are saying. 

There is much less agreement on how to prepare for such an outcome. As someone on this board notably says, "Prep now, prep often." There doesn't appear to be a lot of time left now.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's more bad news too:

http://usawatchdog.com/treasury-bond-greatest-asset-bubble-in-history-jim-willie/

Financial analyst Dr. Jim Willie says there is no way the Fed is going to stop printing money or even "taper" it. He charges, "Everything is dependent on Fed support. They know if they take it away, they're going to create a black hole. The Treasury bond is the greatest asset bubble in history. It's at least twice as large as the housing and mortgage bubble, maybe three or four times as large." Dr. Willie goes on to say, "I think the Fed's balance sheet is going to expand further, not contract." As far as the gold price, Dr. Willie says what you are seeing now is not real. Dr. Willie says, "In order for the real gold price to reflect true value, we must shut down the COMEX. Don't worry; they're helping themselves to shut it down by keeping the price down and causing a fire sale around the world." Dr. Willie says a big upward move is coming in gold. What could be the trigger? Dr. Willie says, "It might be a default for gold delivery . . . at the same time that a big bank fails. *I am hearing every single night there are three big banks that are running the risk of failure." Dr Willie predicts, "If we have another repeat of Lehman, it's going to be 10 times larger. It's not going to be containable." * Join Greg Hunter as he goes One-on-One with Dr. Jim Willie, Publisher of the Hat Trick Letter found on Golden*******.com.

There's an audio interview with Jim Willie at that site.


----------



## ThatPrepperGuy (Jul 6, 2013)

It seems that we are always approaching the endgame.
Come on, silver experts, with your crystal balls, tell us when the economy falls.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

For what it's worth, look at what the government is doing: DHS has ordered about 2 billion rounds of hollow point ammo and they've provided a lot of military equipment and training to local police departments. I don't think you could have another civil war after it hits the fan. Too many people would be spending all their time on survival. I'm now convinced that we have to have martial law before we have an economic collapse. Martial law will lead to civil war if it's combined with gun confiscation. Can you imagine the economic impact of travel restrictions?

If I had to pick a time I'd say we have martial law for 3 months before the collapse.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There has been no economic improvement here, in Europe, or in China since this all began 5-6 years ago.
Martial law is of much more concern to me than the (soon-to-be-upon-us) economic collapse.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I've always found John Williams to yield matter of fact information and opinion without apology. I've seen him use timelines as well. He doesn't give bombastic conjecture like Gerald Celente, but he's forthcoming with the facts...not so much the visual description of the aftermath.


----------

